# Wie KG-Rohr gegen Herausrutschen sichern



## TollWuT (28. Mai 2019)

Morgen
Ich baue gerade meine Filterstrecke und da gibt es z.B. am Luftheber viele frei liegende KG-Rohrverbindungen. Als ich gestern zum testen Wasser drauf gegeben hab, haben sich zwei Verbindungen auseinander gedrückt.
Einige nehmen Sicherungsschrauben was mir aber nicht so gefällt. Habt ihr bessere (sichere) Ideen.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## TollWuT (28. Mai 2019)

Hier ist ein Bild von baulichen Gegebenheiten


----------



## teichinteressent (28. Mai 2019)

Welche Verbindung hat sich gelöst?

Baue dir aus Dachlatten ein Gestell oder verkeile die Rohre damit gegen die Wand.
Ein Gurt am IBC und Rohr angeschnallt geht auch.


----------



## TollWuT (28. Mai 2019)

Hallo 
Im Vordergrund die Reduzierung und der 110/90° Bogen hat's raus gedrückt. Ich hab's jetzt erstmal mit Kabelbinder gesichert. Wenn alles läuft werde ich noch Estrich machen und irgenwas mit Rohrträger und Rohrschellen.


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2019)

Eigentlich verbaut man keine 90 Grad Bögen, das nimmt den Flow. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es daran liegt, dass sich viel Wasser reduzieren und durch das dünnere Rohr quetschen muss. Der Druck wird dadurch zu hoch und die rutschen auseinander. Ähnlich ist es bei den rechten Winkeln. Ich würde die durch zwei 45 Grad Bögen ersetzen.

Schwachstellen bei mir habe ich mit einer Fuge Adheseal fixiert. Hält, dichtet und lässt sich im Notfall auch wieder entfernen.

Mandy


----------



## TollWuT (28. Mai 2019)

Hi ... Wenn die Anlage läuft geht die Strömung in die andere Richtung. Die zwei 110er kommen vom Trommler und vereinen sich in dem 160er und weiter in den LhoS. Aber Du hast recht, werde den 90° durch zwei 45° Bögen ersetzen.


----------



## Mushi (28. Mai 2019)

Am Luftheberausgang sind 90 Grad ausnahmsweise in Ordnung.

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## TollWuT (28. Mai 2019)

Hallo 
Genau da hab ich zwei mal 45°.


----------



## teichern (28. Mai 2019)

Du könntest Rohrschellen bzw. CV-Verbinder benutzen. Gibt es von eingen Herstellern und in vielen Versionen. Je nach Modell passen sie auch gut auf KG, HT, etc.


----------



## troll20 (28. Mai 2019)

Vernünftige Schellen auf entsprechenden Konsolen und dann passiert da nichts, lässt sich auch jederzeit wieder demontieren und ggf. auch anderweitig nutzen.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Mai 2019)

Mushi schrieb:


> Am Luftheberausgang sind 90 Grad ausnahmsweise in Ordnung.
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank


Hättest Du nichteinmal per US vermessen und dabei festgestellt, das 87grad  Bogen effizienter ist als zwei 45grad  Bögen?

Rein rechnerisch ist es so....


----------



## TollWuT (28. Mai 2019)

@troll20 
Genau so werd ich's machen 

@ThorstenC 
Meinst du 90°Bögen sind besser? Noch kann ich's ändern.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Mai 2019)

Mushi hatte mal LH per Ultraschall ausgemessen....und da soll ein 87 besser als 2x  45 Grad  gewesen sein.
Auch bei der  Berechnung über druckverlust.de sind zwei 45grad minimal schlechter als ein 90grad...aber nur ein sehr geringer Unterschied.
Kann mich aber auch irren...


----------



## TollWuT (28. Mai 2019)

Ahh... jetzt verstehe ich was du mit US meinst. Mein Teich hat nur 12000 Liter, da kommt es auf 1000 mehr oder weniger nicht an.


----------



## Mushi (29. Mai 2019)

Hallo Thorsten,

der Vollständigkeit halber: 2 x 45 oder 3 x 30 Grad bietet schon weniger Widerstand als 1 x 90. Beim Luftheber Ausgang haben wir allerdings eine Sondersituation, da hier ein langgezogener Bogen gleichzeitig die effektive Steigrohrlänge verändert.

Viele Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## TollWuT (29. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung. Ich werde den LH-auslauf ändern auf 1x 90°.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Mai 2019)

Und beim LHOS kann es unten bei dem T-Stück (wo unten der Ausströmer sitzt) ggf. günstiger sein ein 160/160/45° plus einem 45° Knie zu nehmen.
Wäre aber nur Bauchgefühl, weil ich keinen LHOS habe, sondern einen LHIS- also LH im Schacht.
Zudem könnte der LH ruhig etwas mehr "Baulänge" vertragen.
Ich weiß ja nicht, was vor dem LH für ein Gerät installiert wurde.
Ein längerer LH läuft stabiler bei etwas mehr Förderhöhe- insbesondere wenn eine TF davor 5cm oder so benötigt als Schaldifferenz am Sieb.
Du müsstest also das Steigrohr verlängern und die Verteilung unten "tiefer legen".
so ab 1,5m Baulänge....bis 2m kann eine goldené Mitte sein.
Aber probier mal ruhig aus!


----------



## TollWuT (29. Mai 2019)

Hallo Thorsten
Ich muss die Filterstrecke auf engstem Raum bauen und bin froh schon so weit gelommen zu sein. Unser Boden ist sehr Benutzerunfreundlich. Ich probierst erstmal so und wenn's nicht funktioniert muss ich nochmal ran.

Gruß Thorsten


----------

